
Television networks block Google TV from accessing web-based content - shawndumas
http://www.engadget.com/2010/10/21/television-networks-block-google-tv-from-accessing-web-based-con/
======
devmonk
Assuming that this is due to additional anticipated load and worries about
agreements with cable/satellite providers.

